# Guter RP Server für Allianz



## Trashmen (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo Community! 

 

Da es momentan nicht´s aktuelles gibt wollte ich den momentanen Stand der Dinge in Sachen RP Servern nachfragen.Nach gut 8 Jahren WoW will ich was neues probieren und auf einem gut besuchten RP (gerne PvP ) Server Fuß fassen.Kenne mich mit den RP Servern null aus,auch Google hat mir nicht so recht weitergeholfen.Wie gesagt,ich will Allianz zocken,auch gerne PvP und der Server sollte nicht allzu leer sein 

 

Im vorraus danke für eure Zeit! 

 

mfg


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2015)

Die Aldor ^^


----------



## Ugla (10. Juli 2015)

Wenn du  Wert aufs PVP legst ist "Die Aldor" nun wirklich die schlechteste Wahl! Da hat Meister xox wohl was überlesen oder keine Ahnung von "Die Aldor"

Durch die Zusammenlegung der Realms würde ich dir den Kult der Verdammten empfehlen. So man liest ist der Server recht voll. Da aber alle PVP-RP Server vereint sind ist es für dich völlig egal auf welchem RP-PVP Server du  anfängst, du landest eh in einem Topf. Dies gilt übrigens auch für alle anderen RP-PvE Servern die sich eine Welt teilen. Alle? Nein nicht alle - "Die Aldor" steht leider oder Gott sei Dank allein da...

 

*eine in schwarz gekleidete Gnomin mit großem scharzen Hut lächelt freundlich und legt eine Zeitung hin bevor sie wieder geht

 

Hier kannst du nachlesen was auf den X-Relams ohne PvP so los ist oder war. Tschuldigung die Aldor findest du da nicht - die sind ja alleine .... *zwinker verschmitzt

 

http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Trashmen (11. Juli 2015)

vielen dank für die info´s!  *goldtaler zusteck*


----------



## Snoggo (11. Juli 2015)

Die xxx Aldor ist der beste xxx ERP-Realm xxx, garantiert 100% mehr xxx Frauen* xxx  in Goldhain als auf allen anderen xxx  RP-Realms xxx



** ingame, nicht zwangsweise echte Frauen, könnten eventuell auch Drachen sein, oder jemand aus Twilight*


----------



## Lunaee (23. Februar 2017)

Die xxx Aldor ist der beste xxx ERP-Realm xxx, garantiert 100% mehr xxx Frauen* xxx  in Goldhain als auf allen anderen xxx  RP-Realms xxx



** ingame, nicht zwangsweise echte Frauen, könnten eventuell auch Drachen sein, oder jemand aus Twilight*

 

Genau solche Vorurteile gibt es immer im Bezug auf "Die Aldor" weswegen auch wir, die "nicht-ERPler" darunter leiden müssen.

Ja, wir haben ERPler (Erotik Rollenspieler) aber mittlerweile gibt es die so gut wie auf jedem Server und sie bleiben im Goldhain/Silbermond und lassen die gesamte Welt drumherum komplett in Ruhe. Und das ERP kommt Ursprünglich aus "Argent Dawn" (einem US Server) und hat irgendwann auf irgendeinem deutschen Server dann Fuß gefasst (weiß grad nicht mehr welchen, aber das war damals genauso gehatet wie Aldor heute..) und irgendwann halt auch dann auf "Die Aldor". Verstehe also nicht wieso nur Aldor immer der ERP Server sein soll.. Ich bin auf Aldor, habe aber auch alle anderen RP Server getestet und auf jedem wurden in Goldhain und Silbermond ERP betrieben. Also bitte..

 

Falls du also irgendwann mal einen PvE RP Server suchst: Teste sie selbst bevor du irgendwelchen Vorurteilen traust, lieber TE.


----------

